# FIBERCOAT - Taping w/out tape or mesh?? New technology?



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, this may be a stretch..( I want to patent this before anyone does). I thought about this after reading many threads on the "tape vs. mesh". Then I was thinking about a type of concrete that they have today that has fibers in the concrete mix, like shreds of fiberglass of some sort. They use this type of concrete when they want to eliminate the use of wire mesh for strength. OK here goes...why can't there be a type of drywall compound that has fibers in it and use it as your first coat w/out using tape or mesh, then apply your 2nd & 3rd coat using the regular material? Is there a product called "FIBERCOAT" already out there?? If not send your endorsement to me direct & I will get right on it.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

check out textiles industries they shoot mud with a crazy gun one guy sprays one guy runs knife for first coat


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Vario ? 

http://www.edp-inc.net/


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Synko also makes a product called 'Con-Fill' (short for Concrete-Fill). It's a 90min set, full of fiberglass shavings. It DOES NOT WORK without tape and will crack. It is stronger than most fast-setting compounds, but will crack. It's good for patching old plaster and such. Make sure you wear a mask when sanding, airborne fiberglass is not cool.

that vario one seems to be the only one out there. i don't think i could ever trust it though. i've never used it, but i imagine it sands about as easy a car tire if it's full of rubber'ish type materials.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Vario ?
> 
> http://www.edp-inc.net/


It's tapeless bust does not have fibreglass

Gary


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> It's tapeless bust does not have fibreglass
> 
> Gary


 Exactly ! :yes: Mask or not fiberglass is nasty.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I did come across a system awhile ago that sprayed mud with paper fibers in it. It was supposed to replace needing tapes.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Wasnt it in that book-----HOW TO GO BANKRUPT IN 1 YEAR.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I did a **** ton of durasan panel drywall awhile ago that the gc furnished materials for...instead of taping the seams, he had a setting type bag compound that had glass fibers in it...kinda like kitty hair bondo..it was a major pain in the backside to skim over without having glass fibers popping through

I can't remember who made it.....someone out of Florida


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Synko also makes a product called 'Con-Fill' (short for Concrete-Fill). It's a 90min set, full of fiberglass shavings. It DOES NOT WORK without tape and will crack. It is stronger than most fast-setting compounds, but will crack. It's good for patching old plaster and such. Make sure you wear a mask when sanding, airborne fiberglass is not cool.
> 
> that vario one seems to be the only one out there. i don't think i could ever trust it though. i've never used it, but i imagine it sands about as easy a car tire if it's full of rubber'ish type materials.


yes . doesn't sand well. butt it does work. taped a closet with it 2 weeks ago. no cracks. how long will it last ??


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's called Ultra-Fill, and it's made by Hamilton. It cracks without mesh at joints, but can be used as fill up to an inch deep. It's an awesome product.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder what you could do with some soaked and mashed up Type X. It would have fiberglass and paper fibers and you'd have a limitless supply.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

in Australia everything is corniced and once the cornice cement drys you cant even jack hammer the stuff off the wall... we use a wet sponge to wipe all the cornice and surrounding areas down clean.. but make sure not to over wipe... In canada we play the Square set game (Angles)


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## peter holland (Feb 28, 2011)

*p holland*

hi guys second post,regarding your query,have used a material in germany that doesnt need any tape they call it spackel its made by knauf


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

peter holland said:


> hi guys second post,regarding your query,have used a material in germany that doesnt need any tape they call it spackel its made by knauf


 
there are actually a few out but we went with the best.
I have tried them all. Just another word for Joint Compound and its actually called Fügenspachtel.


rebel


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> there are actually a few out but we went with the best.
> I have tried them all. Just another word for Joint Compound and its actually called Fügenspachtel.
> 
> 
> rebel


There are several patents for the same sort of thing. In the 80's I read the patents and played with my own thinking of maybe offering something later.

But NOTHING compares to the Vario. No pin holes, easy mixing and during my testing I was able to carve it as it was setting. I don't know about long term joint cracking but for patching and repair it worked real well for me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

If these tapeless finishing compounds ever evolve into an easy to use truly tapeless (no cracks) product we can all kiss our jobs as finishers goodbye. Every contractor world wide will just hire some jack wagon to fill cracks run flats, bead and call it done. They already don't care about about flat walls you just have to be cheap. So be careful what you wish for as a finisher. technology has put many men out of a job. The only reason we all have jobs is because it is a pain in the a**. Make it too easy were all srewed.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> If these tapeless finishing compounds ever evolve into an easy to use truly tapeless (no cracks) product we can all kiss our jobs as finishers goodbye. Every contractor world wide will just hire some jack wagon to fill cracks run flats, bead and call it done. They already don't care about about flat walls you just have to be cheap. So be careful what you wish for as a finisher. technology has put many men out of a job. The only reason we all have jobs is because it is a pain in the a**. Make it too easy were all srewed.


I dunno, if you listen to what most of the guys (GCs, homeowners, etc.) most of them _hate _taping, and realize they're no good at it (the relatively smart ones anyway). Removing tape from the equation won't change that, although they WILL try and get our price down. The floating is what makes the walls, and they all know it. Plus, they don't like to get their Carhartts dirty:jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm also under the impression that there is a lot of careful preparation to insure a proper bond with vario. so you can't just go over any old shi**y rock job with it and expect it not to crack.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> If these tapeless finishing compounds ever evolve into an easy to use truly tapeless (no cracks) product we can all kiss our jobs as finishers goodbye. Every contractor world wide will just hire some jack wagon to fill cracks run flats, bead and call it done. They already don't care about about flat walls you just have to be cheap. So be careful what you wish for as a finisher. technology has put many men out of a job. The only reason we all have jobs is because it is a pain in the a**. Make it too easy were all srewed.


 
hmmmmm 

With respect, I don't think that's accurate. Everything I've ever heard bad about drywall was the dust, dealing with wet mud and a general lack of understanding about the process. If a guy "get's" drywall and enjoys it he develops a passion for the art. Otherwise he looks at it like a job. The artist continues to develop his skill. The guy with a job isn't going to be with it for long anyway. The materials and tools will eventually change and cycle with new technologies. If it's easier and more productive, I don't see the problem. Mud, tools...whatever. :thumbsup:


----------



## cornerbox (Apr 24, 2010)

*Fire Rated.*

There is a product out there called UNIFLOTT by Knauf,
and is also a tapeless system,and here in Germany it is also fire rated.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

rhardman said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> With respect, I don't think that's accurate. Everything I've ever heard bad about drywall was the dust, dealing with wet mud and a general lack of understanding about the process. If a guy "get's" drywall and enjoys it he develops a passion for the art. Otherwise he looks at it like a job. The artist continues to develop his skill. The guy with a job isn't going to be with it for long anyway. The materials and tools will eventually change and cycle with new technologies. If it's easier and more productive, I don't see the problem. Mud, tools...whatever. :thumbsup:


Rick right on the nail.
With respect to this we would all be out of work for every new technology.
So why not live off the Government. why not make the best out of what is on the market.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

rebel20 said:


> Rick right on the nail.
> With respect to this we would all be out of work for every new technology.
> So why not live off the Government. why not make the best out of what is on the market.


 I hope I'm wrong on this one. I have been hanging and finishing drywall for 17 years I am 35 so I figure I have atleast 20 to 25 more years drywalling. In my time I have seen an influx of guys who buy a set of boxes and open a drywall company their quality sucks and they couldn't mud by hand if they had too (but their cheap). I'm not knocking boxes I run boxes on most of my jobs but I spent years working for a drywaller where I started out running boxes and spotting screws after time I got promoted to bead and so on. point is I learned the procedure I learned to run boxes I learned to work knifes. I am just afraid if our job gets too easy pay will decline even more than it already has and even more hacks means even less jobs. There is only so many custom homes being built in my area where artistry comes into play.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I hope I'm wrong on this one. I have been hanging and finishing drywall for 17 years I am 35 so I figure I have atleast 20 to 25 more years drywalling. In my time I have seen an influx of guys who buy a set of boxes and open a drywall company their quality sucks and they couldn't mud by hand if they had too (but their cheap). I'm not knocking boxes I run boxes on most of my jobs but I spent years working for a drywaller where I started out running boxes and spotting screws after time I got promoted to bead and so on. point is I learned the procedure I learned to run boxes I learned to work knifes. I am just afraid if our job gets too easy pay will decline even more than it already has and even more hacks means even less jobs. There is only so many custom homes being built in my area where artistry comes into play.


Your one part right, just to add to it
I would say painting and taping are the 2 big construction trades anyone thinks they can start a business in and succeed.I know one guy who's parents bought him a complete set of taping tools so he could enter the trade. With in 6 months he had a fire sale on his tools.
I remember 20 years ago people would want to tape their house then hirer a painter. but some how word gets out the that taping sucks,they started hire-ring a pro, then tried painting it themselves. In some ways I like the DIY tv shows etc.....people see them and want to try the painting, but not the taping.
Plus there was a time when Aims was picky with who they rented to.Then they rented to anyone with a credit card. There was no influx of tapers. Machines became available to anyone who wanted to own them, still no influx of tapers (cause they cost so damn much).
And where I live, there's no young bucks coming into the trade. The kid that works with me is the youngest in a large company at age 29. He could be well paid in years to come if the Mexicans dont invade us.
Face it this trade is hard work, and a tough go.
Those that apprentice under a master,do survive better in this trade so...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

McDusty said:


> Synko also makes a product called 'Con-Fill' (short for Concrete-Fill). It's a 90min set, full of fiberglass shavings. It DOES NOT WORK without tape and will crack. It is stronger than most fast-setting compounds, but will crack. It's good for patching old plaster and such. Make sure you wear a mask when sanding, airborne fiberglass is not cool.
> 
> that vario one seems to be the only one out there. i don't think i could ever trust it though. i've never used it, but i imagine it sands about as easy a car tire if it's full of rubber'ish type materials.


McDusty is right with what he says about this product It is widely used in this area and my understanding is that it is 45% Plaster of Paris with fibreglass in it for binding. Used mostly for prefill as well as tub & shower surrounds. :thumbsup:

Sorry 1/2 Irish you are too late.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

The product you guys are looking for is vario, it works 100% .. I've used it and was very impressed with it, I have no qualms about using it with no tape. I did a big commercial interior a year ago and periodically check in on it... NOT ONE CRACK ANYWHERE, the knock down door bucks were put in after I finished and even with the carpenters banging them bucks into place there still were no cracks... I still haven't decided where I stand with the products availability and price but... That stuff works and works well.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

1/2 irish said:


> OK, this may be a stretch..( I want to patent this before anyone does). I thought about this after reading many threads on the "tape vs. mesh". Then I was thinking about a type of concrete that they have today that has fibers in the concrete mix, like shreds of fiberglass of some sort. They use this type of concrete when they want to eliminate the use of wire mesh for strength. OK here goes...why can't there be a type of drywall compound that has fibers in it and use it as your first coat w/out using tape or mesh, then apply your 2nd & 3rd coat using the regular material? Is there a product called "FIBERCOAT" already out there?? If not send your endorsement to me direct & I will get right on it.


Yes its called Hamilton Ultra fill... i coated a small flat with it once after i couldnt find the middle to tape so i didnt just coated it and pissed off...


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

its called A/B foam, give it a go if you have a 300 dollar itch. it does work. but it would put 85% of the mud industry to sleep at the vets. do you really have the sack for that ? i dont, i type a key board trying to think im still tough, and wondering if i ever really was. stay with it ole kid, sides you could foam up and dry a house of 6000- wall ft in two hours. take care-harve- keep thinking, and more important- doing


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

@fenez---if you are looking to get some VARIO...GET in touch with me I am the NE distributor...


----------

